# Apple Trade In, même pour un appareil reconditionné ?



## Donkley (4 Février 2020)

Bonjour ! J'aime bien visiter le site web d'Apple de temps en temps, et l'iPhone 11 me fait vraiment envie.
J'ai vu qu'on pouvais échanger son iPhone pour avoir un rabais, mais je me demande si ça fonctionne avec un iPhone reconditionné.

Étant donné que j'ai acheté mon iPhone 7 sur AliExpress, il doit sûrement y avoir des composants qui ne sont pas originaux,
et donc, je me demandais, s'ils allaient quand-même me faire le rabais dans ce cas-là.

Merci à vous !


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2020)

Bonjour,



Donkley a dit:


> j'ai acheté mon iPhone 7 sur AliExpress, il doit sûrement y avoir des composants qui ne sont pas originaux,


Ça devient un iPhone de contrefaçon 

Plus sérieusement, si Apple se rend compte qu'il y a des pièces non Apple, j'ai un doute sur le rabais… Mais je suis intéressé pour suivre ce fil…


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2020)

Pour la suite du fil , je vous invite a suivre cette belle discussion sur le topic 
"Switch et conseils d’achat iPhone et iPad"
Merci


----------

